# Politics and News > World Affairs >  NZ Confiscations Begin: Police Going to Gun Owners Homes, JobsOne Gun Owner Dead

## Big Dummy

BY LUIS VALDES |
MAR 27, 2019 |


Armed New Zealand police officers (AP Photo/Vincent Thian)

According to members of New Zealand’s largest firearm forum, Kiwi police are starting to go to gun owners’ places of employment, homes, and even visiting gun ranges in an attempt to gather information and get gun owners to relinquish their firearms.


Courtesy – NZHS Forum


Police are apparently trolling social media for leads on newly-prohibited firearms.Courtesy NZHS Forum
Additionally, it appears that New Zealand’s crackdown on semi-automatic long guns has claimed its first victim. According to _Stuff_ which appears to be the New Zealand equivalent of The Patch . . .
A former Russian soldier who feared going back to prison tried to call his son before dying of a suspected suicide following a three-hour standoff with police.

The family of 54-year-old Troy Dubovskiy told S_tuff_ he was sought by police after his property in the Christchurch suburb of St Martins was searched on Tuesday.

Police acted on information from the public.His son posted a photo of him wearing a Russian Army Helmet and posing with an airsoft rifle on social media.
Dubovskiy’s 16-year-old son, who _Stuff_ has decided not to name, said police searched the homes of his father, mother and grandparents after someone reported a photo the teen made his profile picture on Facebook five days ago.

The photo, which he first posted to Facebook several years ago, shows the teen holding a replica rifle and wearing a Russian helmet. The teen used the equipment along with his father while playing Airsoft, a team sport where people shoot each other with pellets using replica guns.

The boy’s father was a veteran of the Soviet and later Russian Army and spent time in Afghanistan and Chechnya while assigned to a special forces unit.

Upon a search of the residence, police found an 8mm blank pistol, an airsoft rifle, and a SKS carbine. The SKS is now illegal under the country’s new ban.

----------

Big Bird (03-28-2019),Conservative Libertarian (03-28-2019),Daily Bread (03-28-2019),Garden House Queen (03-28-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-27-2019),Lone Gunman (03-27-2019),Rickity Plumber (04-09-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

burn-e and the no-cortex creature believe the u.s. should do the same.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/ber...-control-in-us

----------

Big Dummy (03-27-2019),Conservative Libertarian (03-28-2019),Daily Bread (03-28-2019),Garden House Queen (03-28-2019),jirqoadai (03-28-2019),JMWinPR (03-28-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-27-2019)

----------


## Big Dummy

> burn-e and the no-cortex creature believe the u.s. should do the same.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/ber...-control-in-us


Really? Where are they at? I’ll bring it to them.

----------

jirqoadai (03-28-2019),Rickity Plumber (04-09-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

> burn-e and the no-cortex creature believe the u.s. should do the same.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/ber...-control-in-us


Fuck burn-e. Let him come try to take my weapons. Stupid old man wouldn't even get past the front door. 

Burn-e doesn't seem to understand how this game works. When the SWAT team comes after one of us, we go after the burn.

Yeah. Big time. Yuge.

----------

Big Dummy (03-28-2019),jirqoadai (03-28-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

They will die on their knees ...

----------

Big Dummy (03-28-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

If libertarians had to choose between a few of their other Issues or 2 A / RTKBA which would they choose ?

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Fuck burn-e. Let him come try to take my weapons. Stupid old man wouldn't even get past the front door. 
> 
> Burn-e doesn't seem to understand how this game works. When the SWAT team comes after one of us, we go after the burn.
> 
> Yeah. Big time. Yuge.


Stupid old man wont do it himself.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-28-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> They will die on their knees ...


Sad prediction.

And, I really hope that you are wrong, on this one.

But, more than a thousand years of Human Nature and Historical record would state that you are not.....

----------

teeceetx (03-31-2019)

----------


## Coolwalker

The NWO is getting their foothold.

----------

Big Dummy (03-28-2019),teeceetx (03-31-2019)

----------


## teeceetx

IT WILL HAPPEN HERE!  And anyone who doubts that will have a rather big surprise when it does.  WAKE THE FUCK UP!!

----------

